# Urbanic 080 titanium



## tyinsky (Jul 17, 2021)

Well, never did I imagine that one day I'd be posting in the Grinder forum!!!

The Urbanic 080
60mm titanium burr

Does anyone have an opinion on this? I very much like the look of it and on paper it looks like it would suit what I need. No reviews that I know of. At least not in a tongue I can understand. Thing of beauty to look at.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

https://iurbanic.com/product/080Black-6


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

60mm burrs&#8230; is that from the Eureka Zenith?

Almost worthwhile taking a punt for USD 240. Whether it won't explode when you turn it on, that's everybody's guess.

Also who knows what's like inside.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It seemed very light...so shipping shouldn't break the bank. I thought a few times he was holding on to it to stop it floating away 😁


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I remember these, hopefully it's nothing like them

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32735814841.html?spm=a2g0o.search0304.0.0.14da581dK4XCo5&algo_pvid=8f5e2936-d227-4813-8d91-d197930a1bd4&aem_p4p_detail=202108190048254782225352825540000174492&algo_exp_id=8f5e2936-d227-4813-8d91-d197930a1bd4-0


----------



## tyinsky (Jul 17, 2021)

That Jiqi one has me spooked! £20?!!!

The 080 titanium is $389.00  + $38.00 shipping. It looks cheaper on the Korean site but by the time you get through the checkout and select where it goes the price rises to $320 before it is taxed on the way in. Perhaps a little cheaper than Amazon.

Very much like the look, but no reviews. Could be junk!


----------



## tyinsky (Jul 17, 2021)

It is like a baby one of these!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

tyinsky said:


> It is like a baby one of these!
> 
> View attachment 59472


 Is it? How can you tell? How do you know what's inside, apart from 60mm burrs?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

tyinsky said:


> It is like a baby one of these!
> 
> View attachment 59472


 If you get one, I'll be super interested to see how you get on. The 80 looked so light in the video...almost floated away, so I wonder if the case has a lot of plastic?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Lance Hendrick bought and used on in the video below


----------

